# help rb20det bogging hard?



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

my sr20det is running like hell. i bealive its one or 2 things it is running supper rich, but i dont know why couse it still on stock injectors and a walbora feul pump. or it kindof sounds like it has a miss when i pull the #1 and #6 plug it doesnt seem to effect the motor but when i put them back it the motor revs up a little. can anybody tell me whats goin on?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

okay...uh, which engine do you have man, an sr20det or an rb20det....


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

chimmike said:


> okay...uh, which engine do you have man, an sr20det or an rb20det....


sorry its an rb20det i has an sr in my other 240. but i am having problems with the rb.


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

alright so i switched the coil packs around to see if there were bad coil packs in the #1 #6 cylinder and they are find along with the plugs. do you think it could be a bad ground or a short in the spark plug wires?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

could definitely be a bad ground. check the MAF ground as well.


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

alright plugs and coils are fine. i dont know what it couse be all cylinders are sparking and getting fuil. could it be timing? i also noticed that its running really rich couse that make it run that bad?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

check for usual things: intercooler piping leak, vacuum leak, manifold gasket leak, AFM, O2 sensor, engine ground (at back of motor)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

do the simple things first along with what Joel said. check and make sure the vacum line on the fuel pressure regulator has no holes in it. Also pull the 4 bolts off the AAC valve and clean it out. Could be many deposits on there. Also make sure you gap to .8mm on your plugs. Also make sure you are running stock spark plugs, and if they are bosch get rid of them. Another cheap and easy thing to do is make sure that you are making full contact inside the coil pack to the spark plug. Pull each boot off of the coil pack and extend the spring inside the boot. You should hear a little crunch when you install it onto the spark plug again. Does the car sound like its loping or running off of 5 cylinders? If so check and recheck all of the grounds especially around the ignitor chip area towards the firewall. There is also one underneath the coilpack cover. Make sure all grounds are connected. Then while the coil packs are hot make sure that none of them are dead. I think they come up as .9 to 1.1 ohms. If they cool down sometimes they can show that they are okay. they need to be hot when you check them. other simple things are checking all the injectors for leaks. Usually you can see on the intake manifold that there is some dirt gathering where some gas has leaked out. Replace your fuel filter if it hasn't already. Were new fuel lines used when doing the fuel pump? Check those. DO you smell gas anywhere or have decreased gas mileage. There are tons of things this could be. Just check each one carefully. These motors are pretty easy to work with in my experience. Next time post in the 240sx forum for quicker response.


----------

